# Gtr r33 rear diffuser



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Long shot but I try anyhow.
Has anyone got a rear diffuser in carbon in good condition.
thank you


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

We have what I believe is an auto select carbon rear diffuser but we have repaired it and it's now painted black.

No longer have an R33, so have no use for it. It's tucked away in the garage...lol

If interested pm me your mobile number and I will get some pics of it and WhatsApp to you.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just FYI AS never made an r33 diffuser


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Japqueen said:


> We have what I believe is an auto select carbon rear diffuser but we have repaired it and it's now painted black.
> 
> No longer have an R33, so have no use for it. It's tucked away in the garage...lol
> 
> If interested pm me your mobile number and I will get some pics of it and WhatsApp to you.


let’s take a look


----------

